# Battery going again



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Just returned from lock-up, where my motorhome refused to start. This is similar to what happened to me last winter, when I ended up getting a new battery.

The vehicle has been unused for about a month now, and the control panel shows 11.6v in the engine battery. I did try to jump-start with a portable charger, but no luck.

Before I call out the breakdown service, any thoughts on whether the battery is beyond saving or not? It was supplied by the AA about a year ago, and has a 3 year warranty; however, I suspect they will quibble over this, especially as I am no longer with them. They had identified a relatively high drain on the battery, but couldn't specify what it was. A subsequent check at a Fiat main dealer found no problem.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you can, get the battery checked out at say Halfords before you spend any more money.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure why you think the battery may be beyond saving? If it keeps running down to this level then it will be damaged but I would have thought that you just need to recharge it and then see how it goes. The bigger problem for you is what is draining the battery - perhaps the radio or alarm? If you can't find what's draining it then you should think about disconnecting the battery in the future when you leave the van unused for more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Get a CTEK charger (we use the 5.0) in has a reconditioning mode as well as cold charging and normal charging, it will also tell you if the battery is capable of holding a charge. If it's a dud, get a new one and next time it's in the lockup leave the charger connected. Our van battery is left on this charger for up to 2 months at a time when it's on the drive. 

It appears to be the immobiliser that was draining ours, now we have no problem and the battery is always in good nick.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Another vote for the CETEK...we have this one

http://www.ctek.com/gb/en/chargers/D250S DUAL

Combined with a Solar Panel just fit and forget.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 2x 110 amp batteries and I was surprised how quick the Alarm system drains the batteries,I usually switch on the Mains charger about once a month .
I went on a Choride Manufactuers course years ago , and the one bit of really good info I got out of it was that once a Battery goes flat 3 times it will start deteriorating !!

Tony A.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought an intelligent battery charger from Halfods, which to date I have used 3 or 4 times in desperation.
It discharges the battery and supposedly removes the sulphide from the battery plates (??), then in a controlled manner it re- charges the battery.
It has successfully rejuvenated each battery I have used it on.

They are/were about £50, but based on the cost of a new battery, I am winning.
Batteries will discharge over time whatever you do, I believe, but almost certainly the alarm system, which is almost always armed, is slowly sucking the batteries energy away.

Alan


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

There can be normally be two items that can drain the vehicle battery, namely the security system and the reversing camera if you have switched it to be continuously on. When I purchased my van I left it on the drive for 2 weeks and the voltage level had dropped to 11.0 volts. This was later traced down to the above problems.

I now turn the alarm off so that it does not continuously monitor the van and for the camera there was a little switch that should have been in the off position all the time!! I recharged my battery and 4 years later still going strong!


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, good people of MHF.

From the replies, I see two types of CTEK charger recommended - one a mains charger, and the other connects to a solar panel. 

If I go for the type that connects to the panel, is fitting simple for DIY or more complex? My initial concern there is about running the cables from my MPPT controller behind the driver's seat over to the battery box beneath the passenger's feet.

Also, any thoughts on chargers other than the CTEK MXS 5.0? Are their earlier and cheaper models likely to offer me much less in terms of performance? 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

If you store the van in a lock up, why a solar powered charger ? :?


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

The 'lock-up' is a secure storage facility in the open air.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahh, I see. I'd still gat a mains CTEK though, useful not only on the van batteries but the cars too. I can't comment on the solar stuff, although we did try one of those panels that you put on the dash - it didn't work properly for us.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The dash mounted solar panels are as much use as a chocolate teapot as they have a really low output, as in about 4 watts :roll: 

A decent roof mounted solar panel is what you need.

I have a 100 watt roof mounted panel. It keeps 2 x 110 ah leisure and a similar sized starter battery fully charged all year round. 

You don't say what MH you have but if it's fitted with a Sargent electrical control unit they are prewired for a solar panel (so no other regulator is needed) and distributes the power to all batteries as required. You just plug the lead from your solar panel into a socket on the base of the unit. Simples :wink:


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

You are both right about the dash-mounted panels, and that idea has been abandoned.

Solar panels were fitted a short while ago, but are not linked to the engine battery. My last questions were really aimed at helping me to decide between a charger to be connected in-line from the panels, or one to plug in to the mains. Anyway, impatience got the better of me and I have ordered the CTEK MXS 5.0.

I did remove the battery earlier today, and hope for a quick turn-round, so I can re-charge and reinstate. Still relatively early in my motorhoming life, and I get a bit fed up when these niggling things happen. 

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------

